# Headers



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

GTO'ers

I have been talking to several of you about adding headers. One of the comments was to possibly use the HO or Ram Air Exhaust Manifold.

I like that idea if they will give me about the same performance as headers. Does anyone know if these layout the same as the original stock exhaust manifold on the 67 where you can bolt your exhaust system directly back up to them.

Also, does anyone have some they would be willing to part with.

Thanks

Jim:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe they are the same, except they have a three bolt flange instead of a 2 bolt flange at the pipe. So worse case senario you would have to remove or cut the front pipe to change out the flange ring. If I'm wrong someone can chime in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need different pipes...they are available from the vendors. You need to re-route your positve batt cable, and you need to change the front brake line. All of this is available from the vendors.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> You need different pipes...they are available from the vendors. You need to re-route your positve batt cable, and you need to change the front brake line. All of this is available from the vendors.


Jeff,

Will these give me the same performace as headers (or there about) and if that's the case, other then looks, why not jsut use headers?

Jim :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tubing headers offer a little more power than the cast HO manifolds. They also leak, warp, are a pain to install, and need to be tightened up fairly often. Your choice.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I think that settles that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Been there did that. On my '64 GTO when it was new, I installed Doug's headers. They leaked badly within a year so the car sounded like it had many exhaust leaks--which it did. Installed a new pair of Mickey Thompson headers. Within a year, they leaked, also. This is with any car with headers I've ever seen. Many sessions at replacing gaskets, tightening bolts, and burning your knuckles. 

I've had the factory high performance cast iron manifolds on three of my cars. Two '64 GTO's with '67 Ram Air manifolds and my '62 Grand Prix with '67 390 HP 428 manifolds. None ever leaked in more than 10 years of driving. 

Performance wise, the factory high performance manifolds really improve engine output compared to the "log" manifolds most Pontiacs were built with. 

Yes, they need different head pipes, but headers need even more fabricating to fit the exhaust to them. 

If you're planning on drag racing, headers are fine, since you can open them and add HP by not using a muffler. Otherwise--no contest.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very well said, Richard, and dead on. Interesting note: I just helped a good friend rebuild a 389 for his '65, and he installed the HO manifolds.....but also installed a Pypes brand exhaust with cut out ports on the head pipes just where they level out after the first bend. It sounds great, doesn't leak exhaust (unlike my Hedman-hedder-equipped '65!), and if he wants to race, he removes the plate on each pipe (six nuts), and he has full open exhaust....still with no manifold leaks!!! When I junk the tube headers on my '65, I'll be putting on the HO manifolds.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I think we will junk the headers and go with HO manifolds into the PYPES exhaust.
Kevin


----------

